# A big Hello, Ohio



## hibiscusmile (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally from down south, but here now. Started raising Mantis last year. It's the only insect I care to touch! :lol: Raised 2 big boys, now have 2 grandchildren 3 &amp; 5, got them to help me place the nymphs outside last year, they are delicate city babies. I must harden them off {the grandkids, not the mantis} :lol: I love to sew, embrodier, crochet, cook, woodworking, electricty, walking, reading, movies...blah blah blah...if it involves moving or working, I'm there. I do bookeeping now due to back surgeries. Used to co construction. Lived on a small farm, raising cows, pigs, goats &amp; incubating turkey, goose &amp; duck eggs. All with amazing suscess for my homemade incubator. Worked in the police field for a few years and then moved on to helping my hubby in his business. That's about it, seems sad to sum me up in a small paragraph, but thats just the highlites. The real me takes up much more room!  If anyone has a question I can help with let me know.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome. There are quite a few people from Ohio on here.


----------

